# Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn



## oh-nemo (22. Januar 2005)

waren Mefohunter84 und ich heute Nachmittag.
Auf der Windstillen Seite in Katharienhof.Der Wind kam stramm aus NW 5-6.
Gegen 15.15 Uhr bekam ich einen guten Biss,der Fisch nahm Schnur von der Rolle.
Das war mein bisher größter Küstendorsch  :q







Kurze Zeit später hatte auch Rolf seinen schönen Dorsch.So gingen wir beide wieder mal nicht als Schneider nach Hause.







Rolf´s Dorsch hatte ein kleinen Fisch ,leicht vorverdaut noch im Maul.
Wer weiss denn was das für einer ist?








Die beiden Dicken nochmal vereint auf dem Opferstein 







Das ist mein 69er Küstendorsch.Der wird mir legger schmecken :q
Silber gabs heute leider nicht,trotzdem hatten Rolf und ich so richtig Spaß :m


----------



## haukep (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Super alter Mann   Das ist doch mal ein feines Exemplar eines Gadus! Super!


----------



## detlefb (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Na super |wavey: 
und ich hatte Kinderdienst.
Nen Fettes Petri  euch beiden, super Dorsche, das war bestimmt Fun an der Spinne.


----------



## haukep (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Ich werde morgen mal mein Glück in Schönberg probieren. @Jörg: Hast vieleicht auch Lust?


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

:m  Tja Jörg, hast recht. War schon ein toller Tripp. Habe jetzt meine Twin Power mit Süßwasser abgespült.  #6  Morgen bekommt sie noch ne Ladung Balestol verpasst.  |supergri 
Hoffe nur, daß sie sich dann wieder erholt.  |kopfkrat 

Sind wirklich tolle Pic`s geworden. #6 
Aber irgendwie sehe ich aus wie ein "Ritter" aus alten Zeiten (hat mein Frauchen gerade gesagt)  |bla:   |supergri 

Gruß
Rolf  :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Fang von Euch , Glückwunsch . Hoffe Du vergiest mich beim nächsten Mal nicht  :c .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Trutta (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Rolf´s Dorsch hatte ein kleinen Fisch ,leicht vorverdaut noch im Maul.
> Wer weiss denn was das für einer ist?



Aufgrund der kehlständigen Bauchflossen vermute ich, dass es sich auch um einen Vertreter der Dorschartigen handelt, leider ist sonst ja nicht viel charakteristisches zu erkennen.

Kann natürlich auch 'n verirrter Kauli gewesen sein


----------



## fishing-willi (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

schöne dorsche, wir waren heute in dahme und hatten leider nichts! ich würde ma aufn stichling tippen!


----------



## gerwinator (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

moin
ich tipp auf was aalmutterartiges (?)


----------



## gerwinator (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

achso, natürlich petri! schöne dorsche sind das, hät auch gern ein gehabt


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Also für nen Stichling war der zu groß (15 cm) und für ne Aalmutter im forderen Drittel zu kompakt. Außerdem hatte er hinter dem Kiemenboge, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, einen weißen Stachel!  |kopfkrat 
Ich würde eher auf eine Koppe oder Petermännchen tippen, obgleich ein Petermännchen länger gestreckt ist. Aber vielleicht kennen die "Biologen" unter den Boardis diesen Fisch.  #c


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Glühstrumpf mein Lieblingsholsteiner #h Sauber gemacht!! 
Ich muss wohl doch noch Holsteiner werden...


----------



## sundeule (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Ich würde eher auf einen gut angedauten Seeskorpion tippen. Für Peters Männchen ist er vorn zu bullig. Von der Körperform kämen auch Franzosendorsch(hat den schon einer in der Ostsee?...) oder Barsch in Frage.
Die Augen scheinen aber so weit oben zu liegen, dass ich beim Seeskorpion bleibe.


----------



## Broesel (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Moinsen,
na Klasse Jungs...da habt ihr aber wirklich ein paar Prachtexemplare vom Ufer gefangen. #6 Hat bestimmt Laune gebracht die Jungens zu Drillen, zumal dieses Kaliber sich gerne mit dem Kopf in den Grund bohrt... |evil: 

Solch Erlebnisse bleiben für länger haften...gut, dass ich Anfang Feb. ne Woche Urlaub habe...Küste ich komme!!! :l 

Zu dem kleinen Angedauten... könnte sich das vielleicht auch um einen kleinen Seehasen handeln?..Die Plumpe , hochrückige Form....deutet eher auf "passiven" Grundfisch hin... |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

astreiner Fang Jörg...da hattet Ihr ja einen richtig schönen und dann ach noch erfolgreichen Tag..... #6 
Wird Zeit, dass wir mal wieder nebeneinander im Wasser stehen   

Bei dem "Angedauten" tippe ich auch auf Seeskorpion.
Die grosse "Restbrustflosse" und der im Verhältnis zum Kopf sehr kleine Schwanz, lassen in meinen Augen darauf schliessen.

Ob das Rätsel jemals ganz geklärt wird  ;+


----------



## Maddin (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Gratulation zu diesen schönen Küstendorschen!! Klasse, dass sich noch größere dieser Gattung vor fehmarn rumtreiben #6 

Zu dem Ende der Nahrungskette.....würde auch eher auf Seeskorpion tippen.


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dem Ende der Nahrungskette.....würde auch eher auf Seeskorpion tippen.


Hier nochmal eine Vergrösserung.
Dem Dorsch direkt ins Maul geschaut.Da sieht man die Augen sehr dicht zusammen oben am Kopf.Ich denke mal nach dieser Kriminaltechnischen  Untersuchung das es sich um einen Seeskorpion handelt.


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Glückwunsch zum schönen Angeltag und den tollen Pomuchels...der lüdde is´n Seeskorpion.


----------



## Fischbox (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Tolle Dorsche an einem tollen Angeltag #6 . Ich beneide Euch :c .

Ich hab den kleinen auch eindeutig als Seeskorpion identifiziert, aber ein Rezept zum zubereiten von Seeskorpionen kann ich Dir leider nicht geben. #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

ich glaube das ist ein seeskorpion. ich habe so ein kleines fieses ding schon mal mit nem blinker gefangen. meine empfehlung bei identifizierungem:

www.fishbase.org


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den kleinen auch eindeutig als Seeskorpion identifiziert, aber ein Rezept zum zubereiten von Seeskorpionen kann ich Dir leider nicht geben. #c


Der war ja schon vorverdaut ,
man könnte Ihn also wie einen frischen Matjes direkt von der 
Gräte lutschen |kopfkrat :v


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Das ist der Kleine!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

oder so!!!!


----------



## theactor (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

HI Jörg! 

Auch von mir ein *fettes Petri*! Was für Fische! 
Ein solches dorsch-Kaliber hatte ich auch noch nie an der Angel.. wahnsinn!
Lass ihn Dir schmecken! #6 
Bilder wie diese tragen nicht gerade dazu bei, ruhig und entspannt nicht an die Küste zu können #t  *hibbel*

|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI Jörg!
> 
> Auch von mir ein *fettes Petri*! Was für Fische!
> Ein solches dorsch-Kaliber hatte ich auch noch nie an der Angel.. wahnsinn!
> ...


Danke Sönke :m
Deine Zeit kommt auch noch.
Ausserdem werden Dir dies Jahr noch Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen wachsen 

@Sundvogel,klasse Foto #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Dickes Petri Jörg!!! Endlich keine Nemo´s mehr....was????  Wann wollen wir mal los?


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Dickes Petri Jörg!!! Endlich keine Nemo´s mehr....was????  Wann wollen wir mal los?


Moin Teamkollege Dennis #h
was hälst Du denn hiervon 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44439


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Ohh ohh Jörg schau mal was ich geschrieben habe........


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh ohh Jörg schau mal was ich geschrieben habe........


oohhh ohhh Dennis,schau mal was ich geändert habe..................


----------



## fischmäc (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri. Nun steht es fest, Du gehst doch immer angeln. Mach weiter so, dann kann ich öfter an Rechner.


----------

